# New Exit Strategy for EU Collections



## kalima (Feb 17, 2015)

Did anyone here know yet about the new exit strategy that just came out across the pond?...Pay 2 years MF and you can hand back your points or even just do a partial down grade.....I think it's good that they have come out with another exit strategy although pretty costly for some....They do not allow you to use the points for the 2yrs fees that you prepay...I got this info from DRI Friends Worldwide FB page btw...but I do believe it may be on their website now. Wonder if they will ever do that in U.S Collections? I think it would give people peace of mind and they may stay in and enjoy their holidays for longer if they didn't have to worry so much about how to get out


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 17, 2015)

kalima said:


> Did anyone here know yet about the new exit strategy that just came out across the pond?...Pay 2 years MF and you can hand back your points or even just do a partial down grade.....I think it's good that they have come out with another exit strategy although pretty costly for some....They do not allow you to use the points for the 2yrs fees that you prepay...I got this info from DRI Friends Worldwide FB page btw...but I do believe it may be on their website now. Wonder if they will ever do that in U.S Collections? I think it would give people peace of mind and they may stay in and enjoy their holidays for longer if they didn't have to worry so much about how to get out



Wow!! You must pay two (2) of maint fees is heavy. Maint Fees must be very cheap for across the pond collection.


----------



## LannyPC (Feb 17, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Wow!! You must pay two (2) of maint fees is heavy. Maint Fees must be very cheap for across the pond collection.



Not necessarily.  Even if they're $1000 USD per unit-week, that still works out to a lot less than paying a charity, PCC, law firm, or even some Viking Ship operations.


----------



## kalima (Feb 17, 2015)

*at the very least*

I feel it gives people peace of mind as they are getting older. I think it's a good thing although I personally would try my hardest to give them away...


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2015)

good to see at least one major brand attempting to copy the PCC model...

more options are better than fewer options.


----------

